# Anthony Davis is the best prospect since Kevin Durant



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

...Kevin Durant. Those are some seriously strong words.



Chad Ford said:


> Physical tools? Check. Production? Check. Intangibles? Check.
> 
> Oh, and Davis led his NCAA team to a national title in his freshman year.
> 
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/blog...-anthony-davis-worth-hype-other-key-questions


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Outside of putting up articles and videos I find, I try not to heap too much praise and hype upon the kid. But wow, yeah, that's a pretty strong statement. Outside of Griffin who is a big, I know most people say you should draft big over small which is why they'd probably put Davis over Wall, Rose, Irving.


----------

